# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Where to buy steel angle / RHS - Sydney (south)

## mhyne

I need to get some ~50mm angle and RHS lengths.  Other than pay the extortion prices in Bunnings (and their limited range) can someone recommend somewhere in the southern suburbs of Sydney I can buy a few lengths.   
I rang a few places and they seem to only deal in commercial quantities.

----------


## lovemerender

Edcon Steel perhaps? They have a branch in Revesby and their delivery charges seem reasonable if that’s not handy for you.   https://www.edconsteel.com.au/

----------


## Jon

Another vote for Edcon

----------

